# Girl unmatched me after this convo, I was trying to be funny, was this autistic?



## Amnesia (Sep 8, 2020)

I shouldnt lie, she didnt unmatch but she has ghosted me thusfar


----------



## buflek (Sep 8, 2020)

she seemed uninterested from the beginning 

dont take it personal she probably doesnt meet anyone on there and is only there for attention or cuz shes bored


----------



## malignant (Sep 8, 2020)

i have no idea wtf she even means when she says thats awkward
ive stopped trying to decipher their hidden code tbh
but yea going for that at the end was bold through text jfl


----------



## Abominari (Sep 8, 2020)

Doesn’t work for hqnp girls or girls self conscious of their rampant alcoholism.

yes friend I’m afraid it’s a little autistic.

I have gotten away with that kind of shit only in drug fueled debauchery and within my sober community. it’s like a dark non-nt humor.

how do you guys not see this though. Them responding = it’s up to you to interest them unfortunately


----------



## ahe3521starbo (Sep 8, 2020)

she was probably not interested from the start, but that was also a bit autistic

better luck next time OP


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 8, 2020)

I thought it was funny. She’s just dull


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 8, 2020)

Seems by the conversation she put no effort in it


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 8, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Seems by the conversation she put no effort in it


99% of the time this is the standard level of effort of a woman in 2020 for Tinder convos


----------



## fukmylyf (Sep 8, 2020)

brutal jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 8, 2020)

If she rejects u then I wonder what she gets or thinks she can get


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 8, 2020)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> If she rejects u then I wonder what she gets or thinks she can get


women have 1000 chads at all times and they get off on talking down to men.


----------



## Abominari (Sep 8, 2020)

I have a terribly cringe one where this girl was being so short with me and I said “I like your Fiona cosplay” and she said “it’s a Halloween costume” and I eventually just said 
“I have a big dick if that helps”
“no it doesn’t”
“That’s unfortunate
“This conversation is unfortunate”

then we matched on bumble and I ghosted her


----------



## Tony (Sep 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Tony (Sep 8, 2020)

wait, op, i know her


----------



## gymcelalpha (Sep 8, 2020)

It wasnt the joke she's just kinda uninterested from the start


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Sep 8, 2020)

I don't know bro there's possibe 12545628 reasons why she unmatched you, women are weird.


----------



## Allnattybaby (Sep 8, 2020)

YOU INTERROGATING HER OR SOMETHING BRO?


----------



## brainded (Sep 8, 2020)

How hot was she


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 8, 2020)

you sound self centered. it's like you were just asking her to talk about yourself


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Sep 8, 2020)

Jfl at being on tinder at 4am, this is op


----------



## PYT (Sep 8, 2020)

malignant said:


> i have no idea wtf she even means when she says thats awkward
> ive stopped trying to decipher their hidden code tbh
> but yea going for that at the end was bold through text jfl


me neither wtf did she mean


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 8, 2020)

Is sarcasm dead, can people really not do light banter anymore


----------



## fukmylyf (Sep 8, 2020)

PYT said:


> me neither wtf did she mean


she probably assumed he was talking about himself. The typos didn't help


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Sep 8, 2020)

You are acting beta for your face


----------



## PYT (Sep 8, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> she probably assumed he was talking about himself. The typos didn't help


i thought he was talking about himself lmao. sarcasm doesn't really work over text


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 8, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> You are acting beta for your face


enlighten me alpha, how should the convo have went


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Sep 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> enlighten me alpha, how should the convo have went


i am not sure but the text msges are teenage level


----------



## fukmylyf (Sep 8, 2020)

PYT said:


> i thought he was talking about himself lmao. sarcasm doesn't really work over text


yeah, the time between texts didn't help. She probably thinks he's legit alcoholic


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 8, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> i am not sure but the text msges are teenage level


so helpful thanks


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 8, 2020)

malignant said:


> i have no idea wtf she even means when she says thats awkward
> ive stopped trying to decipher their hidden code tbh
> but yea going for that at the end was bold through text jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Sep 8, 2020)

If you are on tinder and she replies to your chessy pick up line, dont drag it on for too long and try to get her # and time for hook up


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (Sep 8, 2020)

Nigga just come to north Africa and you'll be worshipped


----------



## Lars (Sep 8, 2020)

Amnesia mi boyy just say: when can i break your back instead of your heart?


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 8, 2020)

she has 467 other new messages and 10k new likes so she doesnt care
never she d behave that way IRL


----------



## justadude (Sep 8, 2020)

you didnt say anything wrong


----------



## JizzFarmer (Sep 8, 2020)

You can't let her know that you rot at home 24/7. Dries her walls instantly.


----------



## TITUS (Sep 8, 2020)

I remember my days of online chatting and messaging with women for sex/relationships and right now i would rather cut an arm than going through all of it again.
You can't be sarcastic or use dark jokes with most women or you risk them not understanding a thing and thinking you weird, and she may accuse you of rape nowdays.


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Sep 8, 2020)

I am not an expert but she seemed uninterested from the beginning. I would just forget about it, your message probably had nothing to do with it and she just doesn't care enough to respond.


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Sep 8, 2020)

In women's retarded language bringing up anything that even remotely evokes negative emotions is awkward. Women need to be happy and entertained like children 24/7.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 8, 2020)

It is over


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Sep 8, 2020)

Talking shit about yourself isn’t funny 
Try blue pilled normie jokes 
“Funny cat gif” 
Stuff like that


----------



## Polka (Sep 8, 2020)

JFL , just text her this and everything will be fine.

They say you can have fun without drinking.
But I drink every day without having fun.

thank me later


----------



## CopingCel (Sep 8, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> I don't know bro there's possibe 12545628 reasons why she unmatched you, women are weird.



All of them start with you not being chad.


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Sep 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> women have 1000 chads at all times and they get off on talking down to men.



This is where a lot of women's height shaming comes from in my opinion. It's probably the ultimate underhand insult for women (even landwhales) to use on men to feel superiority, while also being a widely accepted 'preference' so no hard feelings.


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Sep 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 652249
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Women are so picky lmao shows how much options they have


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 8, 2020)

She was uninterested from the start. There was like a 5% chance you could say exactly the right thing to catch her interest, but why bother jfl.

I always start out low effort to probe interest, no point in putting in effort into validation whores.


----------



## Hades (Sep 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> 99% of the time this is the standard level of effort of a woman in 2020 for Tinder convos


It’s over even for chads


----------



## Lagoon1214 (Sep 9, 2020)

Just cold approach they can't waste your time that way.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Sep 9, 2020)

JFL @ the PSLers trying to be NT:

here's how true NT works:


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 9, 2020)

So you scared of an alcoholic or someone that's not interested in meeting you anyways.

I count that as a win for you.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 9, 2020)

Lagoon1214 said:


> Just cold approach they can't waste your time that way.


It's not just for most.


----------



## Diremeyer (Sep 9, 2020)

buflek said:


> she seemed uninterested from the beginning



My thoughts exactly.

I have seen a buddy bradfish and chadfish and catfish with Joe Blow. 

Joe Blow? Zero matches, except for some Africans.
Brad? Some matches, but they were uninterested. They replied, sometimes, but were uninterested.
Chadfish? Women wrote first, and wrote quickly. Usually "Hi 😊" or a heart on his pictures, but there were also more interesting openers. Some showered him with compliments.

OP. You are gl. You made another thread with pictures. What separates you and the chadfish guy is better pictures. Social pictures, activity pictures, things of that nature. It's a fine line between little and lot response on Tinder. Best of luck killing Tinder, and do report back.


----------



## Terminator2009 (Sep 9, 2020)

imagine if they ghost amnesia what awaits the rest of the forum
we need to rise up tbh


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 9, 2020)

it a numbers game, even when ur gl. this girl was 18 white slim and a good face. She has a trillion options. I deleted my Tinder after this thread so I dont know if she was gnna respond ever, I need a break from app dating, will rm with better photos in the future


----------



## Diremeyer (Sep 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> it a numbers game, even when ur gl. this girl was 18 white slim and a good face. She has a trillion options. I deleted my Tinder after this thread so I dont know if she was gnna respond ever, I need a break from app dating, will rm with better photos in the future



Definitely is. Eighteen is good. Especially if there's an age gap. Gotcha on the break. Tinder is fucking brutal, or fucking beautiful.

You've got killer potential. The chadfish my friend used was a blonde male model, about 5'11", some of the pics used were downright weird, but: He had group pics, activity pics, outdoorsy pics, and he killed it. I'd fucking love to see how you'd fare with that.


----------



## Virgincel (Sep 10, 2020)

Diremeyer said:


> Definitely is. Eighteen is good. Especially if there's an age gap. Gotcha on the break. Tinder is fucking brutal, or fucking beautiful.
> 
> You've got killer potential. The chadfish my friend used was a blonde male model, about 5'11", some of the pics used were downright weird, but: He had group pics, activity pics, outdoorsy pics, and he killed it. I'd fucking love to see how you'd fare with that.


Do you need group/NT pics? Because even if I can brutally fraud an autistic selfie I haven't taken a pic with another human being in literal years.


----------



## Diremeyer (Sep 10, 2020)

Virgincel said:


> Do you need group/NT pics? Because even if I can brutally fraud an autistic selfie I haven't taken a pic with another human being in literal years.



Yes, it sure helps. If you take a group pic, you blur their faces and you can heightfraud: Making them smaller or you bigger, or both. But yeah, NT pics is super important to foids, and having a social circle makes you seem like more like a fun easy-going guy. In the group pic, if you have a naturally dominant body language, you look alpha, and every girl wants that.

If you wonder who women swipe yes on, browse Tinder as a female. The best males are the top 20-30 cards in the deck. They're full of NT pics, group pics, activity pics, some really fun pics, all of good looking men.


----------



## Virgincel (Sep 10, 2020)

Diremeyer said:


> Yes, it sure helps. If you take a group pic, you blur their faces and you can heightfraud: Making them smaller or you bigger, or both. But yeah, NT pics is super important to foids, and having a social circle makes you seem like more like a fun easy-going guy. In the group pic, if you have a naturally dominant body language, you look alpha, and every girl wants that.
> 
> If you wonder who women swipe yes on, browse Tinder as a female. The best males are the top 20-30 cards in the deck. They're full of NT pics, group pics, activity pics, some really fun pics, all of good looking men.


Then I won't bother with Tinder. If I were chadlite I would still get some matches with an autistic bathroom selfie despite beung a friendless looser, now I won't get shit even with a frauded pic.


----------



## fogdart (Sep 10, 2020)

After two lines of banter you should be closing the deal i.e. setting a date and taking phone number. Women don’t have time to waste when the next chad is a click away


----------



## 사랑해요 (Sep 10, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 652249
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no you are just trying to fucking hard to the point you are displaying low value


----------



## LILMAXILLA (Sep 10, 2020)

ignore her bro, you're too good for her anyway


----------



## Diremeyer (Sep 10, 2020)

사랑해요 said:


> no you are just trying to fucking hard to the point you are displaying low value



Then you ain't seen real simping. He wrote a joke at her expense that didn't fall well. That ain't displaying low value; it's having fun on your own terms.


----------



## 사랑해요 (Sep 10, 2020)

Diremeyer said:


> Then you ain't seen real simping. He wrote a joke at her expense that didn't fall well. That ain't displaying low value; it's having fun on your own terms.


kept asking stupid questions to look for a convo

"haha"

seeking rapport by reaching for a commonality 

all of the aboce done without the girl showing any interest at all besides responding with single worded answers, if thats not displaying low value i dont know what is


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Sep 11, 2020)

They won't unmatch a Chad. She'll show discontent and give you an opportunity to redeem yourself


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 11, 2020)

사랑해요 said:


> kept asking stupid questions to look for a convo
> 
> "haha"
> 
> ...



THis is autistic levels of analysis that shouldnt be possible.

U think saying "haha" in a convo suddenly then means a girl isnt into u. If a 9.99/10 rich 5million IG follower Chad was talking to a girl in DMs and said "haha" suddenly shes gnna be like Ohhh shit nawww he laughed, hes low value


fucking idiot



My fate was sealed, I am gl, but so are her other 500 matches that are messaging her at the same time I was. She just picked one that was a bit more GL than me or had more NT pics or was6'6'' very GL AND had a lambo on his profile, or had just offered her free ticket to fly to hawaii with her, u never know


@Enigmatic93


----------



## 사랑해요 (Sep 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> THis is autistic levels of analysis that shouldnt be possible.
> 
> U think saying "haha" in a convo suddenly then means a girl isnt into u. If a 9.99/10 rich 5million IG follower Chad was talking to a girl in DMs and said "haha" suddenly shes gnna be like Ohhh shit nawww he laughed, hes low value
> 
> ...


Nonono , prime brad pitt dmed her which is why u got fucking rejected, keep coping if it makes you feel better.

when chad says haha he doesnt care and is not looking for a response, the same cant be said for you and its fucking obvious halfwit inbred piece of shit. you were trying so hard to pander to her it was fucking cringey


----------



## flamboyant (Sep 12, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 652249
> 
> 
> 
> ...


girls are autistic too mate and some of them are pretty dry dont have much life in them to be able to take a joke so dont worry aint ur fault BLM


----------



## tyronelite (Sep 12, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> JFL @ the PSLers trying to be NT:
> 
> here's how true NT works:
> View attachment 656295
> View attachment 656297


That's how I am straight to the point


----------



## spark (Sep 17, 2020)

She just went through your photos again, figured you aren't as gl as she had previously thought and unmatched. LMAO at you autists thinking there is anything else behind it.


----------



## stillsteppin (Sep 17, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 652249
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the way u looked in ur pictures made her think u were serious


----------



## Diremeyer (Sep 20, 2020)

spark said:


> figured you aren't as gl (...) LMAO at you autists thinking there is anything else behind it.


figured you aren't as NT, just as likely

Good pics = NT dom chad pics


----------



## Slap (Sep 20, 2020)

You hit her where it hurts. Her pea brain. She thought your joke was too extreme. You hurt her feelings, thus ruined your chances with having snuggles with her.


----------

